# Plowing with Avalanche?



## straightlinelan (Mar 9, 2008)

I have been debating this for weeks. I have been looking for a chevy avalanche with a z71 package. I own a landscape company and have an arsenal of equipment. I have (2) f-250, (2) chevy 3500 hd, (1) chevy c4500, (2) chevy w4500, (1) chevy 2500, (1) dodge 2500, (1) f-450, and (1) skid steer. All have plows not to mention a slew of snow blowers. I was thinking of getting an avalanche for running around, estimates, checking on crews, etc since it is more fuel efficient. My question is this, can this truck plow without beating the snot out of it. My intention is not to use it as a main plow truck, but you all know how it goes, a truck breaks down, a big snow hits and i will have to get in the battle and plow too. I just want to know if anyone has used a 1500 or f-150 with a plow, how did it do and did does it compare to 3/4 tons. (performance, durability, maintenance, etc)

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

It can be done. I have seen one with a boss plow frame on it. It was a 2500 hd model tho. I am not sure if it was a straight blade or a vee but. I know it can be done.


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

we have a 99 tahoe and its pretty much the same thing as the avalanches and its one of our main trucks has a 71/2 meyer blade on it never gets stuck never has a problem truck is a pure monster i dont think u would have a problem at all


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes you cna do it...but are you sure its going to get significantly improved mileage? Even the 1500 Avalanches are pretty heavy.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

my neighbor plows about 30 driveways with a 2500 Avalanche with a MM2 Fisher 7'6". Does alright I guess, but like someone else said, that truck isn't going to improve your mileage that much. Buy a compact truck if you're looking for mileage and light work duty. My production plow truck is a toyota pickup, great on gas and an awesome plow truck for driveways since its so short.


----------



## straightlinelan (Mar 9, 2008)

I dont expect the gods of great mpg to shine down on me...I am improving 4 or 5 mpg over my dodge 3/4 ton truck. I put about 20k a year on it and at that point every little bit helps.


----------



## truckermatt (Feb 19, 2008)

it can be done with ease...... a guy by my work has a 1500 avalanche and he has a 7'6" boss v-plow on front and a 500lb tailgate salter on the back....


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

see if you can find an f150 7700, ford super duty trans, t-case and rear end (sterling 10.5) AND independent front suspension... could try that not super easy to find and oh yea they ahve an odd 7 lug wheel pattern


----------



## dbros (Mar 20, 2008)

*no problem*

I put one on a 2004 Avalanche about a month ago - I put a 7 1/2 foot Curtis on. If you have cladding you need to cut it out, or around it.

Put some timbres in the front as well


----------

